# Removal of A (CPC-A)



## djuliet

I am curious about the removal of "A" in the CPC-A program, after completing the 800 questions, does that give you an experience, or you still have to hear from employers that you don't have experience? I just want to make sure before spending my money for nothing.


----------



## KellyLR

*Look it up*

You can go to the certification area of this website and look it up. It will be under the exam information or credentialing area.


----------



## tasheen

i feel the same way will employer still say you dont have the experience even though the A is removed


----------



## laqueshiasmith@yahoo.com

Guys I was wondering the same thing. The employer may not consider it as  real work experience. I would suggest that you perform a good research on the Removal of the A program before spending your money.

LaQueshia Shaw, CPC-A


----------



## purplescarf23

I am wondering why anyone would spend money to have their "A" removed from the CPC??  I am confused about that.  I just two months ago had the "A" removed and only submitted two letters of recommendation to AAPC (noting how long I had been coding) and a new certificate was sent to me shortly after.  Kelsey Benson, CPC


----------



## rheitkamp

*RE: CPC-A removal*

The program that AAPC is offering is a great idea.  I also have reservations about spending yet more money to pursue this career path.  I have read about the program and am not sure whether I would be capable of coding these notes without the help of an experienced coder.  Yes, I am able to follow rules and do research - but - because I have not been in "real world" situations, how would I know if I am applying the rules properly.  My certification is for physician only - the example op note looked like an in-patient situation.  Would I need the hospital/in-patient book bundle??  There are alot of questions that I have concerning this, and I am not sure that this program is completely fleshed out.


----------



## guinnevere

Kelsey-
This is for apprentices who have no real world experience, so they can't get letters of recommendation.

Rheit-
Not knowing anything about this, I will say: I have been in the medical field for 13 years. I am an auditor, and I don't know all the Medicare guidelines by heart. I rely heavily on outside sources to clarify things. I think that using google, or searching this forum, are perfectly acceptable if you're unsure of a rule or guideline.

That said, I think everyone concerned would like to be given more information on this!


----------



## Natalie Chin

*Virtual Experience*

The Virtual Experience is another option for you to remove the apprentice status. This is just another way for members who don't have externship opportunities near them and who haven't been able to find a job due to lack of experience. The 800 cases are challenging and cover many specialties. It's not multiple choice answers, you actually have to dissect the note and enter in the correct codes. This program covers all aspects of coding. This will not only remove your apprentice status but also teach you things you may not have learned in class. These are actual cases that you will see in the field. If purchased this year, you will need the 2010 CPT, ICD-9-CM: Vol 1 & 2, and HCPCS Level II code sets to use throughout the cases.

It is possible that some employers won't take the lack of hands-on experience even with these notes coded, but it'll put you in a position where you can prove your competency. Upon passing, you'll be able to hand a potential employer the certificate of completion that states your accuracy score as well as a detailed explanation of what the course involves. Of course, you'll be more marketable with the removal of the apprentice status. You have a better chance at getting a job with your apprentice designation removed and completing this program than if you did nothing at all. 

For questions regarding the program, please feel free to email me at natalie.chin@aapc.com. 

Hope this helps. Thank you!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

This might be a good question to pose to some office and/or hiring managers in your local area.  Find out what the opinion is from them.  As stated in some other posts about lack of experience, do your research.


----------



## hlew

*removing CPC-A*

Is there a study guide in taking this test?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

This is not an exam!  It is a practical-experience exercise.  There is no study guide as this is to mimmick the "real world" situation a coder would experience, thus giving you "experience."


----------



## preserene

"The Virtual Experience is another option for you to remove the apprentice status. This is just another way for members who don't have externship opportunities near them and who haven't been able to find a job due to lack of experience. The 800 cases are challenging and cover many specialties. It's not multiple choice answers, you actually have to dissect the note and enter in the correct codes. This program covers all aspects of coding. This will not only remove your apprentice status but also teach you things you may not have learned in class. These are actual cases that you will see in the field. If purchased this year, you will need the 2010 CPT, ICD-9-CM: Vol 1 & 2, and HCPCS Level II code sets to use throughout the cases.'' Quote.


Well said. Yes I feel the same way, because doing some browsing on the forum itself does so much good things in your experience; and when it comes to that of getting  the -A removed really gives you a kick and your head up for another few more/much more degrees!!

Well if we purchase it in December, and carryit on through the first few weekks of 2011 (say till march 2011), would it be enough we do those 800 challenges based on the current CPT and ICD-9 CM 2009/2010 and HCPCS2009/2010?, and get the A cleared?
That would be owesome!

Natalie, I have a question, some one wants to have the answer:  if a Nurse Practiioner or M.D Or RN with many years of clinical experience gets CPC , would she or he have some exception to have the "-A" removed with out getting into the coding department?
Thank you very much


----------



## honeybee

I just recently signed up for this program, my employer paid for it which was the main incentive. I have been coding for almost 2 years now but figure this is a great way to gain experience since I work in physical therapy only. I just earned my CPC-A but want to gain knowledge regarding coding in all specialties and I think this is a great way since its not a multiple choice test. I do agree this may not count as real world experience for some employers but its a great way to practice.


----------



## klakshmi.k18@gmail.com

Hi, I have sent the email for removing apprentice A on July 6th with attachments till now (means August 9th) i did not get any reply and my apprentice A is there is my ID. Please anyone can suggest.


----------



## Pathos

klakshmi.k18@gmail.com said:


> Hi, I have sent the email for removing apprentice A on July 6th with attachments till now (means August 9th) i did not get any reply and my apprentice A is there is my ID. Please anyone can suggest.



On AAPC's site they explain the process can take 2-4 weeks for processing. You are just past that, so I would reach out to them and ask where the delay is?

AAPC Contact Us
AAPC Apprentice Removal

Hopefully AAPC staff should be able to guide you from there. It took closer to 4 weeks for myself to get that -A removed, but they should be working on it for you.


----------



## bellaputc

i having 3 experience in medial coding how  to removing cpc-a can explain me


----------



## Pathos

This link should explain everything you need to know:

AAPC Apprentice Removal


----------



## Mayzoo

When I took the Practicode back in April 2018, the removal was automatic (though I did email them) and it was also the same day.

For those having issues with the removal, I would recommend calling or chatting with AAPC through their chat link:



			https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx


----------



## KellyLR

Hi All,

I believe to get the -A designation removed from your credential is resolved when you have enough coding experience such as work experience. (The best way)
Employers don't seem to share interest in those performing so many hours or coding so many records in some kind of non-related actual work experience.
Just hiring a CPC-A may cause conflict in the company's policies due to liabilities. 
Even if you pursue getting your -A designation removed by AAPC, you still face the hurdle of actual work experience. 
This, you cannot get around in my opinion. 
There are very few if any companies that will hire from the outside a CPC without coding experience. Most newbies come from within from another department or related job duties.

Happy Coding!


----------

